# the fest gainesville



## chirstopher (Sep 30, 2013)

anyone been to the fest? i dont have tickets but if u go without tickets are u like shut out of all the bars or can u still pay cover charges for each place?


----------



## buffalosweets (Oct 1, 2013)

I went once in '08. As far as I remember you can pay for each show individually, plus there are house shows and other free shows around too. There is a lot going on. They had certain wristbands for the whole fest and then different wristbands for each venue/show. There are usually ways to sneak in. have fun


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 14, 2013)

moved to events section.

i might be there this year.


----------

